# Toby whistling Jingle Bells...~video~



## Amy1569 (Oct 14, 2008)

He's pretty much got it down pat....and I couldn't wait to show him off. He's such a big boy..growing up so fast. ...7 mos old....

And please excuse the 'no tail'...I swear he kept breaking off every new one that grew out....

So as well as whistling the first notes of Jingle Bells...
he's saying:
pretty pretty bird, whatcha doin, awww baby, tweet tweet (which cracks me up, that he doesn't _'tweet'_ but says tweet!) and his most recent...Good Morning..

I think most of it is pretty easy to understand...

Enjoy and Happy Holidays....



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ifL9seuvWZI


----------



## superluvrgurl (Sep 7, 2008)

CUTE! I love it.....


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

He's pretty amazing! What a cheerful Christmas treat. Merry Christmas!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Too cute  What a smart little guy


----------



## Amy1569 (Oct 14, 2008)

Thank you all! (Thanks Sue, I think he's pretty amazing as well..

Hope all of you had a great Christmas! We all did!


----------



## Tike2 (Jun 16, 2008)

Just cute...


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Aw, he is so cute! Especially with his stub of a tail.


----------

